# Overnight backpack recommendations?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I find myself thinking about overnight backpacking as an occasional to semi-regular thing after the forest service closes the roads. End of November? i honestly don't know. Once elk muzzy closes, I'm usually not out again until February after the roads are closed.

Anyway, I figure I might do some grouse hunting up until the season ends in dec, and after that I might try chasing dogs in january/febuary. I see myself leaving O'dark 30 on a saturday, snowshowing out on a closed road tell noon, setting up a camp, then hunt uphill for grouse. Sleep one night, hunt the morning, then hike my way back, and call it a weekend.

With that in mind, anyone have a budget friendly pack recommendation that won't incur the wraith of khan?

I've thought about Teton sports Explorer 4000:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JYY7M5...olid=1ZSC7X7R5GO27&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

However, at 87 dollars, while "bang for your buck" sounds alluring, the price is too good to be true for me to not end up hating that pack for some reason, On top of that there isn't a rifle holder on it, something i've grown to appreciate.

I've thought about Kelti Tioga 5000:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CQ9L2X...olid=1ZSC7X7R5GO27&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

But apparently Kelti doesn't make them anymore, and it doesn't have a rifle holder. Since what's being sold is existing stock, I see the price on those going up, on an item I'm not sure i'll be getting into or not yet.

I keep circling back to Alps Outdoorz Commander:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004R7L7Y...colid=1ZSC7X7R5GO27&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1

Mainly because it has a rifle holder, and the 150 price tag on a piece of equipment i'll use only occasionally is more easily justifiable to the wife. However it doesn't get good marks from everyone here.

So, any recommendations? I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

One thing I will mention is this: make sure it’s big enough. It really doesn’t take that much more gear to do 4 nights than it does to do 1. You’re talking food, and maybe some more clothing. (Not everyone changes their clothes while backpacking, however.) 

And especially with it being late season, I don’t think I’d be comfortable with what I’d want warmth wise for that time of year without more carrying space to bring what I want. But that’s a personal thing. 

I know someone with that Teton bag, and it’s got a lot of miles on the back country on it. Of course, it isn’t top of the line, but a good bag for that price.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll second being big enough. That and fit.
The gun holder seams like it would be a pretty simple add on if you get creative.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I have the Alps Commander and have enjoyed it very much! I can get everything I need in it easily!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Command X or Z? My Z sucks. Suuuuuuuucks.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Bump up a little from the Alps and get a Badlands 2200. New they're like $280 but I've seen them on KSL and even amazon for around $200 or less. Occasionally one will pop up on CamoFire for under $200. It's got plenty of room for any overnight trip and I've stretched mine to 4 days and 3 nights. It makes heavy loads disappear for me and I've packed quite a bit of weight out with it. Their warranty is unmatched but you'll likely never need it because the pack is bulletproof. It also has a gun/bow carrier and you can really strap it down to secure things.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I love Badlands stuff too though some people have stated a dislike for them. Whatever, I'm open to new opinions. Sorry if my earlier post sounded adverserial at all, it was meant to be funny. I do want to hear about the Alps Commander X if anyone has one, since it is also in the scope of the original question.

Road closures are often based on snow and moisture levels. Many roads have a stated close date of Nov. 1 to May 1 depending on conditions but if they're saturated or snowy they will close early and open late. Major throughways that most of us use can be found here:

http://www.udottraffic.utah.gov/CLALertViewer.aspx?CLType=3

You probably already knew that but I have to be a know-it-all jerk at least once a day.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The new 2200 has increased in price $100! $379 now instead of $279. 

It’s a great day pack. I love mine and it does hail weight surprisingly good. Kudos for you getting 3+ nights out of it. I couldn’t do that!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, it's appreciated.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Oof I just checked Badlands site. Glad I got mine with the discount that I did. It's been a great pack for me but at nearly $400 I can't justify purchasing a new one. I always try to support local companies but I hope badlands doesn't get too much more elite. Their apparel is already too pricey in my opinion.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Some badlands packs are on Camofire.com again right now, for 1.5 more hours.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

If just looking for a good backpacking pack id look at trekkin.com and the osprey 70 liter. Its going for $189. They are pretty nice packs. Hold weight well and comfortable.


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

If you have access to a sewing machine it's pretty easy to make a gun strap for your backpack. Mine didn't have one after 20 minutes on the sewing machine, problem solved.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Runter said:


> If you have access to a sewing machine it's pretty easy to make a gun strap for your backpack. Mine didn't have one after 20 minutes on the sewing machine, problem solved.


Good idea. My wife is pretty good one with.

As an aside, I ran accross this in sportsmans the other day:
http://www.alpsmountaineering.com/products/packs/day-packs/nomad

Must be new, no reviews out for it yet. I couldn't take as close a look as i'd have liked cause I had my 5 year old with me, but one thing I did notice was the waist belt pockets were detachable. Almost looked like Molle, but i didn't have time to confirm that, nor dig around inside the pack to see how it was; but it does have my interest.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

https://store.kifaru.net/mobile/universal-gun-bearers-p197.aspx

These are pretty slick for a gun holder as well. It took me a little bit to get used to, but I've liked it.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I second the gun bearer. That rig is sweet. I often find myself still holding the rifle a little just habit. But you can let it go, glass or range things with it just in that bearer.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I spotted this pack at Costco today. Not sure if it is any good?


----------

